
Show HN: My side project – Google Analytics alerts as a service - armis
https://www.statsglitch.com/
======
shanecleveland
I've been in that situation where I've let an opportunity to take advantage of
incoming traffic pass. Useful to see new referrers or suddenly popular pages.

I'm building something similar around Google Search Console.

I believe there is a lot of opportunity around presenting this type of data in
a more usable way.

~~~
armis
Yes indeed, there are lots of ways to represent/combine the data to actually
create something valuable. Even for experienced users.

I would be interested to hear more about your project when it launches

~~~
shanecleveland
Yes. Even more so for experienced users. Probably have the most to gain and
less time to spend analyzing analytics data. One other marketing
segment/pricing structure to consider: web design/development agencies wanting
to offer services like this to clients. It could keep clients engaged and
demonstrate effectiveness of projects.

I signed up for the free tier to try it out. Some things to consider: At first
glance, your pricing page seems to imply the monthly price is the annual
price. You may want to change "annually" to "monthly" and then mention that it
is billed annually. Your landing pages look good, but you may want to have
some additional grammar checking done on the alerts page (I suspect English is
not your first language?)

My project is live, but definitely in early stages. The reports work best for
sites with a decent amount of traffic:
[https://clickpost.io](https://clickpost.io)

~~~
armis
Thank you for your feedback, I'll fix those places. Clickpost seems to be nice
project and idea, good luck with it!

------
tmaly
Are you on indiehackers?

~~~
armis
No, right now I don't have too much to brag about :)

